# Howdy



## Dally (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi All! 
I'm also a newbie to Control Booth. I'm a Facilities Director in OK. I'm putting together policies and procedures and tech packets as much as I can without having any idea what equipment will be in my building, and every time I googled a question, it seemed to keep bringing me back here. So here I am!


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome to the booth Dally....I was almost your competition over at OKCU but accepted a offer in Denver instead!


----------



## Dally (Jul 11, 2008)

What position were you up for at OKCU? I used to work there!


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 11, 2008)

Visiting Assitanst Prof of Lighting Design. Which they offered me...I just decided to go with a different gig.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 11, 2008)

Dally said:


> and every time I googled a question, it seemed to keep bringing me back here.



thats what overzealous tagging by an entire community gets you

Welcome to the booth


----------



## whathappenswhen (Jul 13, 2008)

yeah enormous amount of tagging esp by the young one named hughesie
welcome to control booth and hope u find ur answers that u were trying to find in google here
anyway welcome and enjoy ya stay


----------



## Van (Jul 14, 2008)

Ada ! I know where that Is ! Heck I practically grew up in Broken Bow. Welcome Aboard! Thanks for joining, We will absorb your uniqueness and make it our own. 

Ask what you want answer what you can.


----------

